# 1600 acre club in Troup



## CRAWDADDY (Jul 6, 2016)

We are currently seeking members for Troup county hunting club. 15 members ,1600 ACRES ,120 class minimum, PIN IN SYSTEM, first pinned in hunts that spot, QDM FOR 15 YRS, lots of turkey. Membership dues cover the many food plots.  Roads throughout property but atv use is very limited. Camp house with sattelite tv , running water,shower house, electrical for campers. 15 member max. $2000 Any questions you can call Brian at   678-520-7264


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Jul 6, 2016)

What part of troup


----------



## cj580guitar (Jul 10, 2016)

Where at in troup ??


----------



## bobprimm (Jul 11, 2016)

I would like to discuss membership. Couple of questions?
Is there a guest policy?
Could you send rules?
thanks


----------



## CRAWDADDY (Jul 12, 2016)

cj580guitar said:


> Where at in troup ??


Hillcrest rd. Youngs Mill rd. Ringer rd area


----------



## CRAWDADDY (Jul 12, 2016)

bobprimm said:


> I would like to discuss membership. Couple of questions?
> Is there a guest policy?
> Could you send rules?
> thanks


Only guests allowed are your children


----------

